# IIT-M may soon impose stricter disciplinary measures on students



## gopi_vbboy (Apr 18, 2012)

Thats very sick 



> IIT-Madras may soon impose stricter disciplinary measures on students, reveals an e-mail exchange between senior faculty members that TheHindu sourced from one of the recipients. Besides what seem like unreasonable restrictions, some of the professors have made certain shocking comments about the character of students.
> 
> The e-mail thread is doing the rounds on campus at a time when students of IIT-M are brimming with discontent over what they deem ‘moral policing'. From regulating students' privacy to restricting their internet access, the proposed ideas seem to take disciplinary measures to a new level of impracticality. “Ideally, no LAN”, “Open doors and windows” (in hostel rooms) and “Shelving hostel nights and thinning down cultural nights” — are some of the ideas mooted by professors, some of whom are also administrators.
> 
> ...



The Hindu : Cities / Chennai : IIT-M may enforce more norms


----------



## AcceleratorX (Apr 18, 2012)

I agree with some of the lecturer's points regarding the students, however I also agree with some of the students' points of view.

There is a growing disconnect between faculty and students (not just in IITs, mind you) and a lot of it has to do with the fact that students are less mature at age 21 today than they were years ago, mainly because a focus on academics at a young age (*I'm looking at you, dear JEE, AIEEE and other entrance examinations*) all but blinds them to other aspects of life, especially the social part.

(Guess what? Keep talking to bookworms only and you forget there are other types of people in the world and a lot of them are actually better than you at some things!)

After passing out, experience in the real world will usually impart the required maturity, but during the study period, such problems are going to be more relevant in the coming future.

It all boils down to one thing, and it's something both parents and faculty should think about - why are we putting so much pressure on children at a young age? Coping with difficult situations before maturity will not have positive outcomes on the overall development of the person!

As for faculty, I think they should be less homophobic and try to adapt to changing times. Discipline is always a plus, but enforced harsh discipline is not.

The fact of life is that you either learn something for yourself or you ignore it for good. Thus, enforcing rules down anyone's throat will never work because they cannot accept something as fact which they have never seen or verified in their lives.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 18, 2012)

Time to retire, oldies.


----------



## Sarath (Apr 18, 2012)

I was like again the older gen misinterpreting everything wrong but then saw that kids queries. I mean who talks like that? 


> “For the next open forum, if at all there is one, we must get the questions screened by responsible students first”, he says, in order to ensure no “insulting or embarrassing question” is raised.





> He says this, referring to ‘I am 21 and what is your (read Warden, CCW, DoS, Director) problem if I have sex with my girl friend or whoever it is in the hostel room?' and questions like that.





> Shaligram Tiwari, another faculty member, goes further and brings parents into the picture.


Eternal golden tool!


----------



## ico (Apr 19, 2012)




----------



## Faun (Apr 19, 2012)

I am 21 and I don't even know what he was talking.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 19, 2012)

age 18 years:eligible to vote
age 21 years:not mature enough for physical relationship
age 25 years:eligible for legal alcohol drinking in capital delhi

conclusion:drinking is the most difficult task requiring maturity followed by physical relationships & choosing govt seems to be the task requiring least maturity.no wonder we have a history of such good governments.:sarcasm:


----------



## Sarath (Apr 19, 2012)

Nice post whitestar
.
.
.
A little more in-depth examination:


> ‘I am 21 and what is your (read Warden, CCW, DoS, Director) problem if I have sex with my girl friend or whoever it is in the hostel room?'


 or whoever it is in the hostel room? 

and then this comes up and everyone's shocked: (lol)


> It will be too late when some fellows are found to be having ‘alternate sexual' preferences



Student in "wiser than thou" mode - 


> As a second year student put it: ...found the comment on alternative sexuality “homophobic”


 Isn't that obvious already

------------------------------------------------------------

It looks like IIT-M is going to be stricter than it already is. 

But the amount of freedom they already have makes me feel like my hostel is a Nazi concentration camp (which is no exaggeration)

I got fined 500 bucks for coming to hostel late. Late = 8:15pm. From the in-campus restaurant.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 19, 2012)

Sarath said:


> Nice post whitestar
> .
> .
> .
> ...



You're thinking too much, buddy. 
That ill advised comment probably came up due to student getting emotional and even possibly being made up by the so called profs.

As far as "Alternative sexuality" comment is concerned.  
When your "best educational institute" is filled up with retards like that, no wonder your country's education system is a joke.


----------



## Sarath (Apr 19, 2012)

IIT-M is known for two things, actually my friend ditched it for this very reason, even though this was the only IIT he was called for.

Strict faculty and d-head students. Looks like he was right.


----------



## Niilesh (Apr 19, 2012)

IIT Madras introduces restrictions on movement for security of female students - The Times of India


----------

